# Ceramic coated and fully detailed 18 premier sedan



## mikeysentra (May 8, 2018)

I polished and ceramic coated my premier sedan this past weekend. Polished with car pro essence, coated with CQuarts I’m and all plastic wheels including barrels and trim coated with CQuarts DLux, glass coated with CQuarts Flyby30. Tires dressed with car pro Perl.
























View attachment 264839






View attachment 264843


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

I really like that color. I have a 17 premier, in silver. I don't remember this color for 17 or else I would have ordered it! Also wish I would have protected my paint when I got it. The hood has a lot of chips already...


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

what machine? no 50-50 shots? I did the hood on my Silver Metallic '14 with a Rupes 21 and their "gels" made fast work of the relatively small area. Ive yet to do the rest of the car but I was surprised how easily it corrected. Ive had a heck of a time with other 2010+ chevy vehicles where the paint is HARD and needed a buffer to correct.


----------



## mikeysentra (May 8, 2018)

eddiefromcali said:


> what machine? no 50-50 shots? I did the hood on my Silver Metallic '14 with a Rupes 21 and their "gels" made fast work of the relatively small area. Ive yet to do the rest of the car but I was surprised how easily it corrected. Ive had a heck of a time with other 2010+ chevy vehicles where the paint is HARD and needed a buffer to correct.


I used my Porter cable 7424xp with griots pads. Also used my 3” griots orbital for the tighter spots. 
I wish I did take 50/50’s. But was trying to get it done in a limited amount of time I had. The paint corrected easily and the color really pops in the sun.


----------



## mikeysentra (May 8, 2018)

cnc99 said:


> I really like that color. I have a 17 premier, in silver. I don't remember this color for 17 or else I would have ordered it! Also wish I would have protected my paint when I got it. The hood has a lot of chips already...


The color is Satin Steel Metallic.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

nice looks good i had this done to my nightfall gray metallic camaro ss but they used ceramic pro not cquartz and it works awesome! kinda want to do this to my cruze also but meh its just my daily lol


----------



## mikeysentra (May 8, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> nice looks good i had this done to my nightfall gray metallic camaro ss but they used ceramic pro not cquartz and it works awesome! kinda want to do this to my cruze also but meh its just my daily lol


dailys are the best to ceramic coat. Especially if the air outside. So much easier to clean and last so mush longer instead of wax.

also do you have a pic of your car lowered? Thinking about lowering mine and curious how it looks.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

mikeysentra said:


> I used my Porter cable 7424xp with griots pads. Also used my 3” griots orbital for the tighter spots.
> I wish I did take 50/50’s. But was trying to get it done in a limited amount of time I had. The paint corrected easily and the color really pops in the sun.


good ol 7424. I loved that lil guy when I started off but it would kill my hands after doing 2 cars. How do you like that griots? I need a small machine again and I've been looking around for a big foot mini or maybe the griots. I've been using a drill for small areas but that thing gets hot and I cant hold it like I need to at that point.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yea that is true and i havent taken any photos of it yet lowered sorry been super busy at work and on weekends lol


----------



## mikeysentra (May 8, 2018)

eddiefromcali said:


> good ol 7424. I loved that lil guy when I started off but it would kill my hands after doing 2 cars. How do you like that griots? I need a small machine again and I've been looking around for a big foot mini or maybe the griots. I've been using a drill for small areas but that thing gets hot and I cant hold it like I need to at that point.


I have had the 7424 for 10 years of so and its about time to upgrade to the rupes, i also want the rupes nano for the really tight spaces. the Griots 3" is a decent machine. not as powerful as a rules but gets the job done. its compact and fairly light and has plenty of power for the light correcting work I require of it. I don't think it would be great for heavier defect removal but it works great for swirls and light scratches, also for applying wax and sealants.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

I went from the 7424 to a Flex 3401 and now added the Big Foot 21. I like the 3401 because it doesn't care about body lines or pad contact, it just keeps on keeping on but the 21 is just wonderful. I can cover so much area much quicker and it makes big panels a joke. I usually work on trucks so the 21 works great if you plan on working on larger, flat surfaces. Otherwise, Id get the 15 or the Mille if you want forced rotation. 

I need to get my hands on that Griots machine and see how I like it. I think the Rupes Mini has a 400w motor and seems like it would plow through anything.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

That colors really stands out. OMFG where did you get those bowtie emblems I love them!


----------

